# BHM's Big Cars



## xm41 (May 6, 2008)

Lets face it. We all have to get around. The problem is that since about the time they started putting airbags in cars they have been putting the seats closer to the steering wheel. 

Cars today just don't have the belly room that cars of the 70's & 80's had. My last car was a 1980 Chevy Malibu and it had more belly room than my current car which is a 91 Chevy Caprice. Even though the Caprice is a much larger car! I had to have the drivers seat moved back 3 inches to be able to comfortably drive the car.

What do other BHMs drive and what accommodations did you have to make?

Ron


----------



## Zandoz (May 6, 2008)

I do not know if there is a production car made that I would fit into now days...it's just a matter of how tightly wedged behind the wheel I am. The last car that I was remotely comfortable in was an 89 Buick LeSabre....but that was 5 years and 50-75 lbs ago. Today on the rare occasions that I drive, it's a PT Cruiser...and even rarer an S10 Blazer. Even though the PT is more cramped, in the long run, it is more comfortable <shrug>. For me, either way it's a cork-screw maneuver getting in, and the belly rubs on the steering wheel. One thing I will add, being a fat guy all my driving life, one observation I've made...the exterior size of a car is irrelevant to the room behind the wheel. Some of the cars I've enjoyed the most were 2 door subcompacts...and it really bummed out my wife when neither of us would fit behind the wheel of a huge Lincoln Town Car that she had her sights set on...when she was driving a 4cyl Grand Am.


----------



## PolarKat (May 6, 2008)

Jeep CJ/YJ/TJ, the seat extends back quite a bit, and if you're tall, with the hard top on you don't have the whole bash your head getting in and out.

I've also got the cherokee 4door, not as spacey as the real jeep, but if that airbag ever deploys, I'm sure I'm going to have broken ribs.

and surprisingly I borrow my fathers... suziki sprint/pontiac firefly, it's got quite a bit of clearance from the steering wheel, the only problem is my ass is on the seatbelt buckle so it's impossibe to wear a seatbelt, and my leg rests up on the gear shit making it annoying to go into 1st & 2nd..


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (May 6, 2008)

Oh this is a good topic.

I used to drive a 1999 Rav4 L. And since I would drive the majority of the time Chris & I went somewhere, Chris' weight took a toll on my car's suspension and shocks. The whole entire car tipped to the right (from the back), even when he wasn't in it. What drove the nail into the coffin on my car... was that the gas tank ruptured. 

Now, I have an even smaller car... a 2008 Scion tC. Usually Chris drives in his van, but occasionally we'll take my new car. It doesn't tip nearly as much as the Rav4, but since it's smaller... it's certainly difficult for Chris to fit in for long periods of time. 
Of course, it's eye candy for me, lookin' at him squeezed into the passenger seat. *drools*


----------



## Carl1h (May 6, 2008)

Last year I picked up a GMC Sonoma small pickup truck. My criterion were (in no particular order): 

Bench seat (they just don't make bucket seats big enough for my ass)
Automatic transmission on the steering column so that it doesn't limit me from spreading out sideways
High enough that I don't hurt my knees standing up when I get out of it (I hate low cars)
Small Engine so that I get decent gas mileage.

The best deal I could find when I was looking was this Sonoma, but I would think other trucks could fit the bill as well.

The steering wheel belly contact is a little bit of a comfort problem, but on the plus side I find that I can steer with my belly when I need both hands to keep my soft drink from spilling.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (May 6, 2008)

for my daily driver I own a 1984 Buick Le Sabre limited 4 door sedan
for my weekend cruiser,and car shows, a 1976 Buick Electra 225 4 door hardtop ( a 48,981 original mile survivor)


----------



## PolarKat (May 6, 2008)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> for my weekend cruiser,and car shows, a 1976 Buick Electra 225 4 door hardtop ( a 48,981 original mile survivor)


That's not a car.. It's a boat!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (May 6, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> That's not a car.. It's a boat!



yes, and I'm the happy captain


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 6, 2008)

oh, nice. When I was a youngin', we had a 77 Buick Electra - it was sparkly blue with a white Landau top. The interior was a baby-bluish velvety material. It must've been huge inside, because I remember climbing back and forth over the seats - and I was a really tall kid, and fat, too. Anyway, sharp, I tell ya!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (May 6, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> oh, nice. When I was a youngin', we had a 77 Buick Electra - it was sparkly blue with a white Landau top. The interior was a baby-bluish velvety material. It must've been huge inside, because I remember climbing back and forth over the seats - and I was a really tall kid, and fat, too. Anyway, sharp, I tell ya!




'76 was the last year of the really big Buicks, in '77 they began downsizing them

I love the ride, they are like riding on air


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 6, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> Jeep CJ/YJ/TJ, the seat extends back quite a bit, and if you're tall, with the hard top on you don't have the whole bash your head getting in and out.



*YUPPERS, my BF is 6'5 and 400 or so and he just fits in his Jeep, my Audi A4 is a push for him, his 16 yr old son could barely get in my back seat*


----------



## PolarKat (May 7, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *YUPPERS, my BF is 6'5 and 400 or so and he just fits in his Jeep, my Audi A4 is a push for him, his 16 yr old son could barely get in my back seat*


I'm 6'1" and just a bit lighter, and I though I had it bad. There's not many cars that he can stay in for long trips. I absolutely love the jeeps, once the weather is right, the roof and doors get tossed in the backyard, with the doors out, It adds that bit of extra comfort space, and on occasion I drop the windshield to get a bit of that bike feeling back again..


----------



## desi7482 (May 7, 2008)

I drive a 2001 Ford Expedition. It has plenty of room in it for me. It just kills me in gas lol.


----------



## charlieversion2 (May 7, 2008)

Mary is gonna hate that I did this but...

This is what I cruse around in.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 7, 2008)

My "manly" toyota camry station wagon does just fine. If it can pull this ass at 120 without sputtering and dying, it's a well-built machine.


----------



## big_j (May 8, 2008)

i myself prefer older cars, for a while i drove a 79 lincoln towncar, god that thing had insane ammounts of room, right now im in the process of restoring that and a 71 lincoln mark 3, thats got good room too, now for every day driver i was driving a 93 chevy astro, that was doing good till it died on me last week, so sometime within the next few days im supposed to take a 96 crown victoria police cruiser for a spin, hopefully somthing works out beacuse i really need a car to drive, being the lincoln is in a few pieces about the garage.


----------



## Fight (May 8, 2008)

I drive a 2004 Pontiac Montana. A lot of room but the electronics in it have a lot of problems.


----------



## Finnish BHM (May 8, 2008)

90 Chevy Astro is big enough for me I love my car...:wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat (May 8, 2008)

I'm not really too fat to fit in any cars that I know of, my only problem is height... every once in a while I run into one where my head squishes against the ceiling. But I drive a 1991 Dodge Spirit, and it's big enough for me, and it was big enough for my ex if she put the steering wheel up and lifted the armrests.


----------



## fuzzybubba (May 9, 2008)

I know what you mean, between my wife (she's 300) and my self (I'm 435) we really had to look hard to find cars/trucks we both could drive/fit in and live with. She's got a '08 Honda Element and a '92 Dodge Colt Hatchback that she bought new (we fit in both but the Colt's a real pain in the ass to get in and out of). I have a '92 Isuzu Rodeo "S" 2wd with the bench seat w/2.6 & 5 speed (bought it new), lots of room, 3 classics cars I've restored, 2 '64 Rambler wagons 
(a Classic 770 & a Ambassador 990), a '68 Plymouth Fury III Suburban wagon and I'm currently restoring a '79 Mercedes Benz 300 TD (diesel) wagon. I fit in all 4 of them with room to spare and I have invested less the 2 Ramblers and the Plymouth than we spent on the Honda.


----------



## g-squared (May 10, 2008)

Well, i dont actually drive anything at the moment but i've got a good story thats relevant to this thread. First some background info. I'm like 6ft. tall and about 270, while the girl i was riding home with is maybe like 5'4" and 110-ish. So, it was like 10:30 at night and we had just gotten back from a day where we spent like 12 hours riding on a school bus for a field trip. She was dropping off myself and one other person. I dont know what kind of car she drives but it is the smallest vehicle i've ever been in (my head hit the ceiling while i sat in the back seat). So, anyways after we dropped the other person off the front seat was of course left open. And being that I'm 18 years old and sometimes lacking in judgement, i decided to try to get from the backseat to the front without getting out of the vehicle. Well, that didn't work because i got stuck in between the front and the back, in a very awkward position where my legs were crossed and my face was pressed up against the passenger side window. I eventually managed to get my arm free, open the door, and slide out of the car. She thought it was pretty funny, which was good. And that's basically the end of my story.


----------



## Spicy_McHaggis (May 11, 2008)

I currently drive a 78 chevy suburban, its not my ride of choice but it was a hand-me-down so I'll take what I can get
when it came into my possession it was in nearly mint condition because the only owners were my grandparents who rarely drove it and took very good care of it. it only had 80k miles when I got it, and it was 25yrs old!
my gut barely clears the steering wheel, with the bench seat back as far as it goes my stomach is just barely touching the wheel.
but I like it because of the big bench seat where I can spread my legs wider and not have a center console in my way

my main problem is having enough leg room in vehicles
at 6'3" my legs are my biggest problem. I have yet to get in any vehicle where my knees don't hit the dashboard. passenger seats are even worse, I nearly have to curl up in the fetal position to fit

but with gas prices these days I am trying to sell the ol' gas guzzler suburban with its terrible 12mpg downhill with the wind at my back and hope to buy my friends neon (that is if I even fit in the thing)

but I fit into most cars semi-comfortably. it may be a little snug but I will fit


----------



## Wanderer (May 11, 2008)

I drive a 1994 Chevrolet Lumina sedan, myself, and it has plenty of room for my 5'10", 270-pound self. (hapless grin) Which is ironic, since I'd actually like to be fat enough for my belly to contact the wheel...


----------



## Laz (May 11, 2008)

I thought I would toss my 2cp worth in here. I have always been more of a truck person myself. I have a 93 Toyota 4x4 and a 77 Ford F150 4x4 w/a 400 race motor in it. I don't drive that one much even though it's my favorite, probably 3-4 MPG is rough. The exception to trucks happened when Subaru came out with the WRX. I fell madly in love with that car and I bought an '02 model when it came out. You wouldn't know it from the outside, but that thing has lots of room on the inside. They were really smart with the seat adjustments. At first I thought height would be an issue (6'/325lbs), but the seat went up and down too, once I found that I had lots of room. Good gas mileage, best thing I have ever seen in inclement weather (AWD) and a blast to drive.


----------



## Jeeper (May 15, 2008)

By far the most comfortable rig I have had...even compared to my fullsize chevy...either way if you get too big you can remove the doors...lolView attachment 42409


----------



## Love.Metal (May 15, 2008)

Jeeper said:


> By far the most comfortable rig I have had...even compared to my fullsize chevy...either way if you get too big you can remove the doors...lolView attachment 42409




insightful and silly, baby.

and I do have to add, that it really is quite roomy.
it's big enough where he has tons of room, and I can fit as well [I'm not big, I just always tote tons of crap with me wherever I go].

Plus you can take off the top and show off yer sexy-ness to the world, while the girlfriend gives death stares to jealous chicks


----------



## cammy (May 15, 2008)

Any chance of some photos of you guys in your rides?


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (May 15, 2008)

cammy said:


> Any chance of some photos of you guys in your rides?



well, I don't have one of me in it, but,here's one of me next to My pride and joy 

View attachment Picture 197.jpg


----------



## fat hiker (May 20, 2008)

What, all these posts - even some about small cars - and not one mention of that small car with verve, zoom and belly room, the VW (New) Beetle? 

For that matter, any VW since 1993 or so - lots of belly room and leg room, and of course, cargo capacity - while GM and Toyota think that five passengers and luggage should only weigh 850 or so pounds, VW assumes they'll weigh 1100 pounds and builds its cars appropriately!


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

Anyone outgrown a car?


----------



## Morbid (May 20, 2008)

I drive a 97 ford crown victoria.... I love this car... i have alot of room in the front but would need skinny people in the back though.. im looking to get a bigger car or a van or something...


thought you'd like to know...


Morbid


----------



## Zandoz (May 21, 2008)

pendulous said:


> Anyone outgrown a car?



A few times....I'm about there with both our PT Cruiser and our Blazer. The one that I hated it happening the most was my Toyota pickup (Now the Tacoma model)...probably the best vehicle I ever had. It was great up to about 350lbs or so, but beyond that it it got to be increasingly too tight behind the wheel.


----------



## JiminOR (May 21, 2008)

I've got an 02 Kia Rio, which is a pretty tight squeeze, but the gas mileage is just so damn good in it that I'm reluctant to make the move to something bigger. People are amazed when they see this huge guy climb out of a little car like that though.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 21, 2008)

fat hiker said:


> What, all these posts - even some about small cars - and not one mention of that small car with verve, zoom and belly room, the VW (New) Beetle?
> 
> For that matter, any VW since 1993 or so - lots of belly room and leg room, and of course, cargo capacity - while GM and Toyota think that five passengers and luggage should only weigh 850 or so pounds, VW assumes they'll weigh 1100 pounds and builds its cars appropriately!



I wasn't impressed with the leg room in the Beetle. I'm fat AND tall - my long legs need room! I was, however, REALLY impressed with the VW Jetta. It had incredible leg room - I could stretch my legs all the way out and my tippy toes didn't even touch!


----------



## FLABHM23 (May 22, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago, I rented a car to take my brother to Tallahassee (Fla) and when Enterprise came to pick me up, they were in a Dodge Caliber. I KNEW from experience that the Caliber was going to be an issue getting in and out of, but I had to do what I do to do for the money. Once I'm in, I'm good, but getting in and out was a pain in the ass to say the least. I had my brother in tears laughing by the way I had to position myself to get into the car. I must have blown the horn two or three times with my stomach getting in. I've never been in that many positions with my clothes on  However, the car got like 30 miles to the gallon and was just what we needed especially since gas is like $38.00 a gallon these days lol. I'm 6'3 so I had to recline the seat back and all of that good stuff, but like I said, once in, I was pretty good.


----------



## fatterisbetter (May 24, 2008)

My 91 Ford Bronco is a killer on gas mileage but has plenty of room for my massive gut, the wife hauls her supersized ass around in a 95 Dodge Caravan.


----------



## BigMichael (May 24, 2008)

I am driving a 2005 Land Rover LR3, and I am 455 pounds. It is plenty big for me, and even has quite a bit more room left 
-Michael


----------



## RentonBob (May 25, 2008)

I drive a 2005 Honda Accord Coupe. I fit in there pretty comfortably but I have to tilt the back of the seat back a few clicks. I'm 6'1" and about 490lbs.


----------



## IndyRoger (May 26, 2008)

I'm getting ready to do the modifcation on the driver's seat on my XJ. It should give me about two more inches "belly room". 



PolarKat said:


> I've also got the cherokee 4door, not as spacey as the real jeep, but if that airbag ever deploys, I'm sure I'm going to have broken ribs.


----------



## PolarKat (May 26, 2008)

IndyRoger said:


> I'm getting ready to do the modifcation on the driver's seat on my XJ. It should give me about two more inches "belly room".



I've been wanting to do that to my xj as well, either making a plate to go between the seat and track, or pull the track and and mount new studs a bit
further back. make it easier to get in and out also since my leg would clear the steering wheel a little more.


----------



## Zandoz (May 27, 2008)

IndyRoger said:


> I'm getting ready to do the modifcation on the driver's seat on my XJ. It should give me about two more inches "belly room".





PolarKat said:


> I've been wanting to do that to my xj as well, either making a plate to go between the seat and track, or pull the track and and mount new studs a bit
> further back. make it easier to get in and out also since my leg would clear the steering wheel a little more.



I would love to do that with our Blazer, but with my mobility issues I can't do it myself, and most shops will not do it because of the liability issues.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (May 27, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> I would love to do that with our Blazer, but with my mobility issues I can't do it myself, and most shops will not do it because of the liability issues.



That's unfortunate. I will say however, that employees of such shops are more than willing to take side jobs. They do all the work, most of them have their own tools and then they have to fork most of the money on over to the owner of the shop. Maybe, you can ask around and see if someone knows a guy who will do the modification for you.


----------



## Smite (May 27, 2008)

I can't wait to go car shopping in a few months! :/

Nah I don't have problems with most cars, but I'm holding out for a jeep cherokee. Belly room is usually my problem :/


----------



## PolarKat (May 28, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> That's unfortunate. I will say however, that employees of such shops are more than willing to take side jobs. They do all the work, most of them have their own tools and then they have to fork most of the money on over to the owner of the shop. Maybe, you can ask around and see if someone knows a guy who will do the modification for you.



Yup dealers themselves won't touch it, but as cutie mentioned alot of the mecahnics work on the side, aslo smaller bodyshops/garages will also be willing. And customization shops will definately do it, they have no probem installing custom seats, and belt harnesses so remounting a seat a little further back won't be an issue.


----------



## sunshinejenn (May 28, 2008)

Seems that the smaller you are the bigger the car is and the bigger you are, the smaller the car is... LOL :happy: I once saw 2 BHMs stuff themselves into a Fiero after the All-U-Can Eat at the Sonny's BBQ :eat1: here.. speaking of that sounds perfect for dinner tonight.. I think tonight is ribs night. :eat2:


----------



## velia (May 28, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> I've got an 02 Kia Rio, which is a pretty tight squeeze, but the gas mileage is just so damn good in it that I'm reluctant to make the move to something bigger. People are amazed when they see this huge guy climb out of a little car like that though.



I had an '03 Kia Rio until October of last year. I'm a big girl both ways-- I'm nearly 6'0, and 300-something. I was really shocked that this car not only accommodated me, but my larger friends as well. Lots of leg room, wider-than-average seats, and good head clearance for us taller folk. I've also never had a problem with the seatbelts being too short. My only real gripe about the car is that there's practically no leg room in the back seat. This complaint is completely wiped out by the freakin' amazing gas mileage I got out of that thing.

Now I drive a '99 Subaru Outback... which has been my dream car since I turned 16. I gave up a bit of the leg room for it, but as long as the seat is pushed all the way back, I'm ok. I will say I have had some complaints from friends who are a bit bigger than I am about the lack of overall butt-room. Fortunately, the back seat is much roomier in this one, and I can't beat the convenience of a hatchback.


----------



## big_j (May 29, 2008)

just a slight update, it didnt work out with the police car, guy wanted too damn much but i ended up getting a 94 buick roadmaster station wagon, my god is it roomy and its good on gas too,i absolutly love it im about 420 and i have to scoot the seat ahead beause its so roomy, by far the best car ive owned


----------



## jchurch (Jun 18, 2008)

I drive a 2002 maxima or 2003 xterra both are good. The ford focus was also really good. 

5'8ish just over 300lbs.


----------



## tribaltattoos75 (Jun 23, 2008)

02 Dodge Ram 1500 manual tranny. Plenty of room for my big belly and long legs. 6'3" and about 425 to 450lbs


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 23, 2008)

How is the Ford Focus? Anyone know? I was thinking about getting one of those. I'm like around 6' 530-540. A girl I was dating back in 2003 drove one, and it was fine to ride in, but I never got a chance to drive it.

StarScream!


----------



## Victim (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone have experience with the Mazda CX-9? These look big, and are very highly rated, just need to know if any SSBHM/BBW have drove one.


----------



## IndyRoger (Jun 28, 2008)

How about the new Scion Xb ?

Any feedback??


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jun 29, 2008)

I've had this issue as well. I'm 5'3 and about 140 pounds. I've had trouble finding a truck with bucket seats that fit me and my boys. My last truck was a '94 F-150. It was perfect for the bigger boys and the most comfortable vehicle I've ever driven. I hated giving it up. The seats had a lot of adjustment room. The console was slightly shorter than the seats so when you flipped up the arm rest they could spill over onto the console. The arm rests were still close enough that I could reasonably use them. 
My new Nissan Titan is the closest I've found. The guys love it for the belly room but the seats aren't as wide as most would prefer. The best part of the deal was I asked the salesman to find the biggest guy at the dealership. I had to see if my boys would fit before I bought the truck. He brought out the lead mechanic. I tested him out in a couple different trucks and then went home with the crew cab titan...and the mechanic.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jul 29, 2008)

this is my pride and joy 97 dodge intrepid that I customized and I rarely have anybody in the car with me because I ride alone.....but it should fit anybody up to 6 5 500lbs confortable and I have new struts and everything is new on it


:bow: 

View attachment 018 [].JPG


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 29, 2008)

jchurch said:


> I drive a 2002 maxima or 2003 xterra both are good.



I have a 2001 Maxima SE and I love it,great ride and plenty of room


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jul 29, 2008)

A guy in my parking garage drives a SCION XB and loves itl He is easily 6'4 and over 300 and says there is plenty of room. I got him beat by a couple hundred pounds but i may ask him if i can sit in it and check it out one day.

Also anybody have or know about the roominess of the old mercedes benz circa 1982 or so? I am thinking of making the move to bio diesel and those are supposed to be the best, plus they last forever. But the stearing gwheel looks huge. anyone driven one?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 29, 2008)

Jackoblangada said:


> A guy in my parking garage drives a SCION XB and loves itl He is easily 6'4 and over 300 and says there is plenty of room. I got him beat by a couple hundred pounds but i may ask him if i can sit in it and check it out one day.
> 
> Also anybody have or know about the roominess of the old mercedes benz circa 1982 or so? I am thinking of making the move to bio diesel and those are supposed to be the best, plus they last forever. But the stearing gwheel looks huge. anyone driven one?



On the xB, please do report back. I've heard good things about their roomieness, but at around 500 my self, I've been skeptical of them being THAT roomy.

I can't speak of the behind the wheel space on the old MBs, but I do have a caution and an observation. First off, with any older MB, it is essential to have them checked out structurally by someone who knows what they are doing. They are very rust prone, and frequently in areas not visible in a walk around. The observation is that at that age, there should not be much of a problem finding aftermarket steering wheels and adapter hubs in various sizes.


----------



## kojack (Jul 29, 2008)

That's why I'll always love my classics. Even if I got a big old tummy, I've got room to SPARE.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jul 29, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> On the xB, please do report back. I've heard good things about their roomieness, but at around 500 my self, I've been skeptical of them being THAT roomy.
> 
> I can't speak of the behind the wheel space on the old MBs, but I do have a caution and an observation. First off, with any older MB, it is essential to have them checked out structurally by someone who knows what they are doing. They are very rust prone, and frequently in areas not visible in a walk around. The observation is that at that age, there should not be much of a problem finding aftermarket steering wheels and adapter hubs in various sizes.



Thanks for the headsup on the rust. I will definatly have my mechanic look for that if i go forward with an old MB. Although you would be surpised at how little rust in an issue in Seattle cars...we don't get much snow and as such use little salt. I was surprised when i got here. But a good tip just the same, thanks!


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 3, 2008)

6'4", 350lbs, and I drive a Grand Prix.

I've also sat in the driver's seat of a Mini Cooper - EXTREMELY nice room, much more than you'd ever expect!


----------



## benzdiesel (Aug 4, 2008)

Jackoblangada said:


> A guy in my parking garage drives a SCION XB and loves itl He is easily 6'4 and over 300 and says there is plenty of room. I got him beat by a couple hundred pounds but i may ask him if i can sit in it and check it out one day.
> 
> Also anybody have or know about the roominess of the old mercedes benz circa 1982 or so? I am thinking of making the move to bio diesel and those are supposed to be the best, plus they last forever. But the stearing gwheel looks huge. anyone driven one?



I'm driving one of those exact Mercedes now. Love every minute of it. 

I'm 6'3 and about 310... 50" waist give or take if that's more valuable information. no belly clearance problems by any means but it's definitely a car made for tall people, which was a major selling point. In mine, with the front seat all the way back I can almost lay down and the person in the back seat can still do the same thing. The 1985 and earlier has a slightly shorter back seat but the front is unaltered. 

I've got a 1986 300SDL - turbodiesel, w126 body. The 1981-1985 model years had the 300SD as the long car - also the 300SE, 420SE, and 500SE if memory serves, which were a six-cylinder and two v8s respectively, all using the same chassis (w126). See www.mercedesshop.com/shopforum for all you ever wanted to know about these cars... I'm not affiliated but I'm a member, I do all my own work on the car (to save money).

As far as room goes from stomach to steering wheel... all I can say is that it depends on how long your arms are but i can't IMAGINE having a problem. The steering wheel reminds one of a city bus almost... but there is a feature in the 1986 and up models, which is the saving grace of anyone who needs more stomach--wheel room - The wheel doesn't tilt but it telescopes. So a short but very heavy person MIGHT have trouble with it... but as long as the person is tall enough to reach forward to the steering wheel - the steering wheels innermost telescoped position is almost right up against the instrument cluster. I run mine most of the way out towards me and still have plenty of room, but I expect that a tall person who was quite a bit heavier than I am could telescope the wheel in towards the dash all they needed to. Shorter folks MIGHT have a hard time reaching it when it's all the way in like that. 

I do not know if the 1981-1985 300SD had that telescope feature or not... I'll try to find out for you. Here's a quick rundown on the engines though... the supposedly "bulletproof" engine was the 300SD engine, also found in the cheaper and smaller 300d (w123 cars) - five cylinder turbodiesel. My experience (and that on the mercedes forum I mentioned earlier) however is that the 1986-1987 model year has much to offer. The replacement for the 300SD looks exactly the same from the outside except it's even longer (but just as elegant looking) - it came with a "603" model engine - a six cylinder 3.0 turbodiesel instead of the 5 cylinder. It accelerates a bit faster, gets roughly the same fuel mileage, and is known for being 100% as reliable as the bulletproof 5 cylinder from 1985 except if you overheat it (it has an aluminum head that cracks when overheated.) As long as you care for it, though, the 6 cylinder from 1986 comes with slightly more legroom, possibly more steering wheel room, more horsepower, and legendary reliability. 

Mine's nearly up to 350,000 miles. Love it every time I get in. 

View attachment Picture 3.jpg


----------



## William (Aug 16, 2008)

Link

http://a248.e.akamai.net/7/248/1229/v187/www.smartusa.com/roomy200.swf

Sorry the video quality is not the best because it was meant to be a pop-up

William


----------



## Jackoblangada (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the Benz! I totally keeping my eye out for one now to test drive and hopefully pick up. Looks amazing. 

That video of the smart car is incredible!


----------



## Creepy (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a 2002 VW Passat. What's excellent about that particular car for me, is that you can adjust the front seat far more than in most cars.
While I am heavy (about 350 lbs), my main problem with fitting in cars is that I am 6'6. There are heaps of cars I can't drive comfortably or even safely.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 18, 2008)

Sweet Ed Gein avatar


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 11, 2008)

Me and my 1932 Ford Hot Rod. Yeah...it's a tight fit.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 11, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Me and my 1932 Ford Hot Rod. Yeah...it's a tight fit.



But it's so worth it. Looks awesome and so do you  The '32 Ford is one of my favorite cars. You should go post it in this thread.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 11, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> But it's so worth it. Looks awesome and so do you  The '32 Ford is one of my favorite cars. You should go post it in this thread.



Thanks.:bow: I just may.


----------



## likeitmatters (Nov 19, 2008)

this car is almost 11 years old and fully paid for and fits myself and my rather large cub in with no problems and looks hot and one of a kind.

I have almost 200k and would rather put money into it like I have been doing and keep it than have a car payment. in the last few years I have spent 5k restoring it and making it the car I wanted for my entire life.

:bow: 

View attachment 018 [Desktop Resolution] [].JPG


----------

